# makita guide bush



## lupiefloorlayer (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi can anybody help please, I have recently purchased a makita RP0900X router and need a 16mm guide bush compatible with CDJ 300 Trend dovetail jig can anyone advice me where to buy one . Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Iain.

The 16mm guide bush is a standard accessory for the Makita 3612C in Australia.

There does not seem to be one listed for your router.

Makita UK


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Iain, if there's such a part available - there will be someone here to steer you in the right direction! Hang in there and your answer should some come to you.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Iain and welcome,

Give these people a call Makita RP0900X 1/4 or 3/8in Plunge Router 240V (RP-0900-X) or ask the toolshop where you purchased the router, they should be able to get one in for you.

Regards
Harold


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Iain

The Milescraft plate will you take on any brass guide ,like the 3/4" or the 16mm ,a simple turnlock and you are set to go.

Milescraft: Australia - Milescraft
1201 - TurnLock™ BasePlate/Bushing Set - Milescraft

Milescraft Products - Milescraft

==


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Iain,
as you are in the UK, have a look at Axminster tools, thats where I got my Makita guide bushings. They also sell the dovetail jigs etc so will know whats what, they are very helpful on the phone.
Good luck.
Buy Makita Guide Bushes from Axminster, fast delivery for the UK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

WOW ! ! ! for one guide = UK£ 10.66 = 16.87478 U.S. dollars, why buy just one a full set for 25.oo USD..

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...f=sr_1_14?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1330876181&sr=1-14

http://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-router-template-guide-set-98361.html
==



TheOakDude said:


> Iain,
> as you are in the UK, have a look at Axminster tools, thats where I got my Makita guide bushings. They also sell the dovetail jigs etc so will know whats what, they are very helpful on the phone.
> Good luck.
> Buy Makita Guide Bushes from Axminster, fast delivery for the UK


----------



## lupiefloorlayer (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks James,I managed to obtain something called a unibase from trend to fit on the bottom of the router . thank again .


----------



## lupiefloorlayer (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who tried to help, I managed to obtain a unibase from trend which seems to have done the trick thanks again.


----------

